# Lord Zargon thanks Bloodview Haunted House



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks Bloodview Haunted House



September 23, 2010



Guardians of Ghastliness:



On Friday the 17th the nighttime sky was shot through with stars and anchored by a brilliant moon over Bloodview Haunted House in Broadview Heights, Ohio. That evening Bloodview celebrated its 30th consecutive season of screams and I was a Dark Disciple of the Red Redemption - every shadow was my friend. The Broadview Heights Lions Club, producer of Bloodview, has my eternal gratitude.


Yours in blood,



Zargon









I’ll make you a deal: You stop being stupid and I’ll stop making fun of you.


----------

